# Noisy Lifters



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi All,

After a recent MOT the garage owner told me that the 'ticking' noise coming from the engine bay is noisy hydraulic lifters. His advice was to put an engine flush into the oil, do an oil/filter change and add something called a 'top-end treatment' to the new oil. He seemed genuine in his advice as he said it was a job I could easily do myself, so no financial gain for him. However, a friend at work has said that if there is a problem with the lifters, an oil additive is unlikely to cure the problem. 

Has anyone out there experienced this problem? I want to get rid of my Autosleeper Trident asap as we are hopefully buying a new (to us) m/h very soon. The 'ticking' noise is quite obtrusive, especially on start-up and I fear will put off potential buyers.

My mechanical knowledge is extremely limited and I would be grateful for any advice on what my options might be for curing this problem. I should add that the performance of the engine is fine.

Thanks in advance, Caulkhead


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

He's probably right . It should help clean out gum/varnish and let the oil do it's job.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not something I know anything about so I cannot help you, but this post will lift the thread back into the top section for views......

Hope you find out what you need - as you say the garage has no axe to grind so it is quite likely correct,

Dave


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Is your friend at work a mechanic?
If not, I'd prefer to listen to a man who was.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

> Is your friend at work a mechanic?
> If not, I'd prefer to listen to a man who was.


I take your point Bill. I will probably do what the garage owner has suggested as its a relatively cheap option. I just wondered if anyone on the forum had any ideas.....

Caulkhead


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am !!

What we used to do is use a Forte engine flush additive, I don't think you can get Forte off the shelf but there must be a similar product out there, then leave it in for a week before draining, the problem is the hydraulic lifters get bunged up and wont fill with oil

Loddy :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorspeed.com/Forte-Advanced-Formula-Motor-Flush/cat/5/sub/106/product/3980
http://www.a1-motorstores.com/Forte...rotector-Treatment/cat/5/sub/106/product/3984


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the links Techno100,

Have ordered both the Engine Flush and the Top End Treatment. Will post an update when the job is done.

Loddy, the above products are Forte as you suggest. Thanks for your input.

Regards, Caulkhead


----------

